# Car Does not accelerate



## ryanoberoy (Aug 15, 2007)

My 1997 nissan Altima (136K miles) seems to have problems accelerating. On regular flat roads, it accelerates perfectly normal upto 60-70mph, however, on roads with a slight up slope, as I try to accelerate to keep the speed constant or accelerate, the engine begins to rev faster but the car does not accelerate, instead will struggle to speed or slow down a bit. 

Also, I recently had the AutoZone ppl read the Check Engine Light code read for me. It is P0240: Catalyst System Efficiency Below Threshold (Bank 1).

So is the acceleration problem associated with this error code or it is the transmission or tranny fluid?

any ideas appreciated.


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

The problem could be related. It seems like the catalytic converter is clogged up.


----------

